# Internet-Shop für PC-Spiele?



## Avariel (4. Juni 2002)

Morgen zusammen,

da bei uns im Umkreis von 30 km kein Laden ist, bei dem sich Morrowind schon auftreiben lässt, bin ich grad mal auf der Suche nach nem Online-Shop für PC-Spiele.

Optimalerweise sollt´s n ordendlicher Profi-Shop sein, wo ich die gesamten Games der letzten 12 Monate in deutscher und in englischer Version zu aktuellen Preisen kaufen kann.

Kennt da vielleicht jemand einen?

Thx
Avariel


----------



## Vitalis (4. Juni 2002)

Schau mal da vorbei:

http://www.game-it.de
http://www.gameworld.de
http://shop.gamezone.de/

Bei http://www.amazon.de bekommst Du auch Spiele, sind zwar nicht immer günstig, allerdings ohne Porto ab 20 Euro Kaufpreis. Hier kannst Du Dir sicher sein, daß es nach 2 Tagen bei Dir ist..

Hier Morrowind Englische Version.


Vitalis


----------



## nils11 (4. Juni 2002)

*amazon...*

kann auch nur amazon bestellen. ist auch tierisch schnell. mittwochs bestellt, freitag morgen da. und auf englisch haben die teilweise auch was.


----------



## Virtual Freak (4. Juni 2002)

*ansonsten*

kannst auch locker bei 
http://www.amazon.co.uk bestellen...die ham garantiert alles auf english..
und geht auch recht schnell...per royal airmail..nich ganz so schnell wie in de...aber wenns dann mega dringend is gibts da auch noch fedex und ups...rentiert aber erst wenn du mehrere sachen bestellst...

Greetz VF


----------

